# Lizards > General Geckos >  African Fat Tail Hatchling Photos..

## geckobabies

I think baby geckos are adorable so I thought it would be fun to post some photos of our geckos that were only a few hours old in the photos.  Hope you guys enjoy them  :Smile: 

Albinos






Striped White Out & Normal Stripe




Aberrant White Outs






Patternless Stripe White Out




Patternless White Out




Patternless




White Outs






Striped White Outs






Thanks for looking  :Smile:

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (05-16-2012),_mues155_ (05-31-2012)

----------


## The Serpent Merchant

Very nice, I really like the striped white outs.

What exactly is the difference between Leopard Geckos and African fat Tail geckos? They look very similar to me.

Obviously location, Leopard Geckos come from the Middle East correct?

----------

_geckobabies_ (05-16-2012)

----------


## TheWinWizard

Awesome, I like the albinos.

----------

_geckobabies_ (05-16-2012)

----------


## el8ch

Awesome, really like the Patternless White Out.  :Good Job:

----------

_geckobabies_ (05-16-2012)

----------


## alittleFREE

They are SO precious! 

Thank you for sharing  :Very Happy:

----------

_geckobabies_ (05-16-2012)

----------


## sleepygeckos

> What exactly is the difference between Leopard Geckos and African fat Tail geckos? They look very similar to me.


Their care is a little different, but not so much that the transition is very hard if you've had one or the other.  :Smile: 

SOOOOOO cute! I'm very jealous. I'd love a fat tail, but we just don't have many people nearby working with them and I'm not really good at ordering online as I'm too into personalities. Still, love to see these guys as they grow up - beautiful! Thanks for sharing!

----------

_geckobabies_ (05-16-2012)

----------


## Vasiliki

Gah. So much squishiness!

After getting into a Leopard gecko, I can say that I'm very curious about the AFTs. I've intereacted with them before and they are definitely a 'different' gecko compared to Leos. AFTs are so chill, relaxed. They don't spaz as much as some Leos I've met. Super super chill geckos. And, they're squishier than Leos (appearence wise, haha)

Absolutely loving your babies. What a beautiful bunch. The Patternless is so rich. But, I'm a total sucker for the Stripes.

----------

_geckobabies_ (05-16-2012)

----------


## geckobabies

Thank you everyone  :Smile:

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

Lookin' good, Jessica.  Lots of nice ones this year!

----------

_geckobabies_ (05-20-2012)

----------


## geckobabies

Thanks Lee!

----------

_EverEvolvingExotics_ (05-26-2012)

----------


## Brian Fobian

Thanks for sharing, they're pretty awesome  :Smile:

----------

_geckobabies_ (05-21-2012)

----------


## geckobabies

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## hurricaNe

awesome! :Dancin' Banana:

----------

_geckobabies_ (05-31-2012)

----------


## heathers*bps

They are so damn cute!! Thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------

_geckobabies_ (05-31-2012)

----------


## geckobabies

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Pampho85

I never expected them to be that transparent, but they're cute nonetheless!  :Smile: 

Congrats!

----------

_geckobabies_ (06-04-2012)

----------


## geckobabies

Thanks!

----------

